# ITouch bloqué en mode restauration DFU



## citronelle (9 Février 2013)

Bonjour, 

J'ai branché mon Itouch sur mon mac (OS 10.8.2), Itunes m'a proposé une mise à jour. Après 20 minutes, la mise à jour a terminé de charger et... plus rien : l'Itouch est resté bloqué. 

Il est maintenant en mode restauration mais j'ai des fichiers que je ne veux pas perdre et je ne veux pas le restaurer. J'ai passé ma journée à chercher comment sortir de ce mode DFU, j'ai téléchargé TinyUmbrella et Recboot : rien à faire ! Ces logiciels me disent : Appareil non connecté, pourtant l'Itouch apparait, je clique dessus et je fais exit recovery : la pomme apparait sur l'écran de l'Ipod et une seconde après : à nouveau l'écran qui demande de le brancher à Itunes pour le restaurer !!! HELP please


----------



## citronelle (10 Février 2013)

Personne ne peut m'aider ?  C'est un Itouch 4g...
2 autres précisions : j'ai aussi essayé le hard reboot : rien, et téléchargé Ireb 2.2 pour mac (de plusieurs sources) mais il ne s'ouvre pas... on dirait un fichier corrompu.


----------

